# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Выписали домой умирать.

## Никуда

Попытка была две недели назад. Неделя в реанимации,  неделя в интенсивке. В психушку не взяли, нет услови и возможность возить на гемолиз и все такое. 
Родаки хотели под замок на крючок, послал их и уехал на метро. Мне 16, имею право.  Сижу в скверике, пью пиво, противный напиток. Ем чипсы. 
Думаю, пи..ц мне. Звонили как оглашенные, и психолог и поп. Выкинул симку, купил у метро другую. Пусть звонят. Куда пойти?

----------


## Vladislav

Чувак не надо в психушку. Если состоится разговор с психиатором или психотерапевтом, то всё отрицай, ты не хотел себя убивать и точка. Они тебе едва ли чем-то помогут, скорее сделают хуже. Тем более если ты всё это сделал сгоряча и передумал умирать в дальнейшем, то они тебе проблем добавят. И на права сдать не дадут и оружие получить будет проблематично. А лучше веди с ними разговор в дискретном режиме, только "да" и только "нет".

А идти... Не знаю, я бы на твоём месте к друзьям бы пошёл.

----------


## qwe

а почему самоубивался?

----------


## Никуда

Много причин. Еали интересно могу рассказать. 
Что сделано то сделано.

----------


## Никуда

> Чувак не надо в психушку. Если состоится разговор с психиатором или психотерапевтом, то всё отрицай, ты не хотел себя убивать и точка. Они тебе едва ли чем-то помогут, скорее сделают хуже. Тем более если ты всё это сделал сгоряча и передумал умирать в дальнейшем, то они тебе проблем добавят. И на права сдать не дадут и оружие получить будет проблематично. А лучше веди с ними разговор в дискретном режиме, только "да" и только "нет".
> 
> А идти... Не знаю, я бы на твоём месте к друзьям бы пошёл.


 А меня в неё и не взяли. Мне ж гемолиз нужен. Почек нет. А у меня до кучи в брльнице нашли ВИЧ гепатит с и туберкулез в закрытой форме. Кто меня на гемолиз с таким букетом возьмет?
С психиатром разговор был один, минут десять. Содержание не помню, ещё плохо было. 
Не думаю что мне понадобится права и оружие. Мне 16 всего.  Но и то и другое можно купить без проблем вроде. Или в другой стране. Но мне уже поздно. Это надо до 18 дожить. А я сколько теперь без почек проживу? Я и сегодня на гемолиз не пошёл в больнице. Должен был с утра. Забил.

----------


## Никуда

У друзей искать будут, беспокоить.

----------


## Vladislav

Друзья не прикроют разве?

----------


## Никуда

У них тоже есть родители.  А к тем которые сами живут я сам не хочу. Они трахать будут, а я больной. Подло будет, я теперь знаю что болен.

----------


## Vladislav

Мда, жестоко у тебя всё. Они хоть еды то тебе смогут выносить? А заночевать наверно в любом брошенном дачном домике можно. У меня их вокруг например пруд пруди, думаю в любом другом городе, да и в твоём, их тоже много.

Как вариант, если сильных проблем с родителями не назрело, то можно с ними поговорить и убедить оставить себя в покое и жить дома.

----------


## qwe

> Много причин. Еали интересно могу рассказать. 
> Что сделано то сделано.


 а что с почками?

----------


## Никуда

> Мда, жестоко у тебя всё. Они хоть еды то тебе смогут выносить? А заночевать наверно в любом брошенном дачном домике можно. У меня их вокруг например пруд пруди, думаю в любом другом городе, да и в твоём, их тоже много.
> 
> Как вариант, если сильных проблем с родителями не назрело, то можно с ними поговорить и убедить оставить себя в покое и жить дома.


 Еды я не хочу, я и не ел ничего, кишки болят дико. Обезболился. Денег полные карман,паспорта нет. Дома, под ключом, за замком. Кто знает в Питере отели на час где не надо паспорт, там с залогом? 
Капитальные назрели. Я отчима посадил.

----------


## Никуда

> Родители почку не дадут ?


 Я и не возьму. Тем более с ВИЧ не делают трансплантацию.

----------


## Никуда

> а что с почками?


 Обе отказали. С концами.
Врач прямо сказал, что в этот раз я своего добился. 
Интересно, сколько я без гемолиза проживу? И какие будут ощущения?

----------


## qwe

наша медицина - это абзац...

Какие ощущения - это вам только на специализированных форумах скажут.

Тут теперь действительно только одно осталось - добиться наилучшего возможного состояния внутри - душевного.

----------


## Никуда

Внутри пока непонятна. Но в целом я доволен. Родаки как с цепи сорвашись, ищут. Второй разисимку уже меняж. Стоит кому то позвонитьти привет.
Снял номер, без паспорта. Залог только и все. Отель для встреч.

----------


## brusnika

да уж
для 16-ти жестко это все :Frown: 
как ни крути ребенок ещё :Frown:

----------


## Никуда

Теперь поздняк метаться. Плохо....

----------


## qwe

пей только воду по чуть чуть, теплую лучше.
Можно *постараться* расслабиться и следить за дыханием. Стараться дышать ровно - болевые синдромы уменьшатся.

----------


## Игорёк

Жопу принудительно подставлял или по желанию ?

----------


## Никуда

Обезболится есть чем. Совсем плохо. Рвёт и звенит. Наверно сдохну завтра.

----------


## Никуда

> Жопу принудительно подставлял или по желанию ?


 Тебе то что?

----------


## qwe

> Много причин. Еали интересно могу рассказать. 
> Что сделано то сделано.


 интересно...

----------


## Никуда

Нет ни сил не желания что то писать
Приехала подружкаиз Германии,  сидит со мной
Ничем не помочь
Скорее бы

----------


## qwe

> Нет ни сил не желания что то писать
> Приехала подружкаиз Германии,  сидит со мной
> Ничем не помочь
> Скорее бы


 Хорошо, хоть кто-то...

----------


## Никуда

Попросил её написать потом. Пытаюсь заснуть.

----------


## hermit

с такими проблемами и здоровьем в этой стране нечего ловить

----------


## vega

отпишись в тематических пабликах 
если город большой, я думаю найдешь куда вписаться

----------


## vega

ах, 2015 год 
автор скорее всего уже что-то с собой решил

----------

